
Fitzo: Smart and social fitness app to help you get your workout discipline - alishamiudo
https://www.fitzo.com
======
alishamiudo
Fitzo is a workout discipline app that works in three simple steps: 1. Enter
your status e.g. weight, height, fitness goals and availability; 2. Pick one
of our free personalized fitness plans; 3. Start tracking your workouts and
follow your fitness schedule with reminders. You can workout with your friends
or meet new partners within the app and track your progress together.

------
alishamiudo
We are looking for feedback and how to improve. Also early adopters can
install and test our android app and report bugs :)

